
Thriving in a crowded and changing world: C++ 2006–2020 - Garbage
https://dl.acm.org/doi/abs/10.1145/3386320
======
BruceEel
Nice. Reads like a follow-up to Stroustrup's 'The design and evolution of C++'
and perhaps a good 'what's been new in C++' /low down for anybody looking to
pick up the language again.

